
Chinese Propaganda Course on EdX: Xi Jinping's Thought on Socialism - educationdata
https://www.edx.org/course/xi-jinpings-thought-on-socialism-with-chinese-characteristics-for-a-new-era
======
billconan
it's a shame that this course is listed on edx.org ....

~~~
wfwefwef32
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/10/18/i-mastered-xi-
jinping-t...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/10/18/i-mastered-xi-jinping-
thought-and-i-have-the-certificate-to-prove-
it/?from=timeline&isappinstalled=0)

Someone got a certificate ....

North Korea is more socialism than China. I will only learn from the best.

If North Korea had an open course I would take it. Specifically, I'm
interested in the course on how to get fat alone ...

